# I want to get my Master's at USC. What should I do for my Bachelor's?



## TheBestUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

I recently heard from a USC SCA grad that the Film Production administration generally doesn't admit people who did undergrad film into the program. I have no idea if this is true, but if it is then that changes my plans a good bit. Can anyone speak to this? What does the grad program look for here? Why wouldn't they want to admit people who studied film already?

And if this is true, what degrees should I think about for my bachelors and where should I go to get them? Film Studies? Creative Writing? 

Any help is appreciated. This college stuff is so confusing!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 14, 2017)

I have actually heard this before...
 The only exception I heard is that it is often overlooked when going to grad school for a more focused field like screenwriting.

For undergrad... I would suggest studying something completely different that you are also interested in. Filmmaking is about telling stories and what better way to learn about different stories to tell than learning about different things. While studying the other thing you're interested in you can hone your filmmaking and storytelling chops on the side.

Film schools prefer that you don't go to film school in understand because a lot of the early coursework is repetitive and they want a blank slate to teach.

Does that help? Please let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## TheBestUsername (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris W said:


> I have actually heard this before...
> The only exception I heard is that it is often overlooked when going to grad school for a more focused field like screenwriting.
> 
> For undergrad... I would suggest studying something completely different that you are also interested in. Filmmaking is about telling stories and what better way to learn about different stories to tell than learning about different things. While studying the other thing you're interested in you can hone your filmmaking and storytelling chops on the side.
> ...



That makes sense. Thanks.



Chris W said:


> The only exception I heard is that it is often overlooked when going to grad school for a more focused field like screenwriting.



What do you think about flipping these, and doing screenwriting undergrad and film production for grad? I am a fair bit older than most freshmen (24) and have a little bit more life experience from traveling and working. I believe I have stories to tell, but I can see how a school might have their doubts.

What are some other degrees that can be useful in film and look good to administration? I know one person who did their undergrad in film studies and got into USC. History and business are also interests of mine, but I guess I have this fire in my belly and am just anxious and excited to start pursuing film sooner.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Aug 15, 2017)

Very personal choice, but if you have any plans to pursue PA jobs after your BA, I would suggest production in undergrad. I'd probably suggest production for undergrad overall because you get to experience every aspect of filmmaking that way. Your plans and goals in the industry are going to change over time, I promise, and having that broad knowledge can help shed light on what departments suit you.  

I wouldn't plan your undergrad solely around getting an MFA in film. I found that I worked steadily both during and post undergrad and would never 'need' an MFA if I did not have plans to teach at the university level and completely change my industry goals after 7 years in the field. 

Remember this, you're planning for a career, not only an education  Don't get too wrapped up in the schooling process that you lose sight of the bigger picture.


----------

